# Best Cheese for Nachos?



## The Z

Just wondering if there is a particular cheese type that works exceptionally well with nachos... Do you 'blend' different types of cheese or is there something that works perfectly right off the shelf. I've used a few different kinds, usually with pretty good results. But sometimes the cheese separates and gets oily and sometimes the cheese doesn't stay gooey long enough.

What works best for you and what's good about it?

Thanks.


----------



## pdswife

Hi Z,

I always use cheddar 
and sometimes add a little Pepper Jack or Swiss just for the fun of it.


----------



## The Z

There are lots of different types of cheddar.  White, yellow, sharp, aged, mild...  Does it make any difference?


----------



## pdswife

I always use mild... just because I like it better.    I'm not sure if there is a difference when it comes to how well they melt.


----------



## vagriller

I usually use mild cheddar, but monterey jack is good too.


----------



## mudbug

Velveeta will stay gooey, but it's not on the top of my list.  I'd go with shredded jalapeno jack.


----------



## foodfanatic

*Best Cheese for Nachos*

Combination Mild Cheddar and Monterey Jack - Use food processor chute with grater blade - cut cheese in pieces about 1 1/2 by 6 inches.  Fill chute with alternating pieces and process (i.e. 3 jack/3 cheddar).  Nice blend particularly for Nachos.  (Spent a few years cooking tex-mex)
	
	




		Code:
	



 Enjoy!


----------



## vagriller

foodfanatic said:
			
		

> Combination Mild Cheddar and Monterey Jack - Use food processor chute with grater blade - cut cheese in pieces about 1 1/2 by 6 inches.  Fill chute with alternating pieces and process (i.e. 3 jack/3 cheddar).  Nice blend particularly for Nachos.  (Spent a few years cooking tex-mex) Enjoy!



Hello neighbor! Welcome to DC!


----------



## BigDog

For shredded cheese, I'll use whatever (meaning what would be appropriate), but most commonly mild cheddar as that's what is in the house. Regardless, it has to be finely shredded, not the standard shred. Maybe personal preference, I don't know.

For dipping cheese, I always default to Velveeta. Maybe mix some peppers, or salsa, or something in with the cheese, but it's the best thing I can find that melts great, doesn't separate, and is smooth and creamy.


----------



## VeraBlue

*Velveeta*

It doesn't get much fauxer than that, but then again, it doesn't get any better than that, either!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I use any of the following (based on mood &/or what I happen to have on hand).  They all work/melt perfectly fine, & I really don't have any particular preference.

Velveeta
Mexican Velveeta
Cheddar (yellow)
yellow American Cheese
Monterey Jack
Pepper Jack (Monterey Jack with hot peppers)
Habenero Pepper Cheddar
Jalapeno Cheddar


----------



## amber

I use extra sharp cracker barrel brand cheddar.


----------



## Michael in FtW

A lot depends on what kind of nachos you are talking about. 

You can take tortilla chips, smear on a little canned chile and refried bean paste, top with a slice of cheese (and a slice of jalapeño if you wish) and bake for a couple of minutes until the cheese melts ... or omit the beef and beans and just melt a slice of cheese on the chip. These can then be served plain or with a bowl of sour cream, guacamole, salsa, etc. The choice of cheese is totally up to your taste. I like them with pepper-jack, or cheddar.

Now, if you're talking about "ballpark nachos" ... a little tub of chips with melted cheese poured over ... melted Velveeta is standard, for some spice then add a can of Rotel tomatoes. Obviously in a venue like a football or baseball stadium there wasn't time to make nachos correctly ... thus the melted glop poured over a tub of chips. 

Now, if you want to do some nacho voodoo and get all "gourmet" and into another realm which will only vaguely resemble the original dish (cheese and corn chip) ... then probably any cheese fondu recipe should work.

I ate a LOT of nachos when I was in college. I grew up eating them, Dad made them when I was a kid - many years before my favorite baseball team was the first stadium to sell the "glop" stuff. If you want to know more - read this.


----------



## mandoman

My vote is for monterey jack and mild chedder. I lean toward a white quesso base for most texmex, with a little shredded chedder melted on top.


----------



## Mylegsbig

Pepper Jack and Mild Cheddar is a crowd pleaser.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Forgot about the Queso cheese(s).

We have a large Hispanic population here & not only do we have 3 individual Mexican markets, but 2 of the local regular supermarkets carry a LOT of groceries & produce geared towards those cuisines.  All different types of fresh & dried chiles, nopales (both paddles & fruit), tortillas in packages from a dozen to a hundred, etc., etc.  It's great!!

Anyway, one of the markets carries a brand of Queso that has chopped red & green jalapenos added to it, & boy is that good stuff!!  I not only enjoy it on plain crackers, but it melts beautifully for nachos.


----------



## corazon

We always use extra sharp cheddar because it's always what we have in the house.  I bet pepper jack would taste great!  I just may have to try it myself.


----------



## Claire

Usually grated sharp cheddar, but have used the Mexican melting cheese as well, and sometimes pepper jack.  I can't remember which quesa the Mexican cheese is.  I've bought three types, but only one really works well for that purpose.  We're a tourist town, and everyone knows restaurants would cease to exist without lots of Mexican labor.  I love it because it means that, even in a very small Midwestern town we have a great Mexican restaurant, two Mexican grocery stores, and real Mexican products in our regular grocery store.


----------



## JohnL

Colby and pepperjack approx 1/2 & 1/2.


----------



## The Z

Thanks for all your replies!  I've tallied your suggestions to try to establish a 'trend'.  It's difficult taking recommendations from folks I don't know really well, as we all have different tastes in what we like.  I once asked for a recommendation on wine from someone I didn't know all that well and I found out that what she thought was 'great' tasted like swill to me. 

That said, I have a couple of ideas of things to try from your suggestions...
1.  I think I'll try the mild cheddar/pepper jack combo (seems more like my 'standard' but with added zest from the pepper)
and
2.  I'll probably try experimenting with Velveeta and adding things (peppers, etc) as a dipping style sauce... I haven't actually made nacho 'sauce' like that.


----------



## BreezyCooking

TheZ - you're making the very best decision - TRY EVERYTHING - lol!!!

I'm not kidding.  My relatives were all European immigrants & wine & beer were a big part of their heritage.  My brother & I were introduced to both way way before the legal limit - lol (& no, I'm not advocating that).

That said, I learned early - especially through my love of cooking - that wine & beer pairings with food are definitely in the eye of the consumer!!!  These businesses of people saying "X" only goes with "Y" & "A" only goes with "C", etc., etc. is not only snobby/ludicrous but ridiculous/laughable & not worth the time of day in my opinion.

Drink what you like.  You'll find out what wines you enjoy best with which foods.  You definitely do NOT need ANYONE else (professional or amateur) telling you what you should be enjoying.


----------



## The Z

You're right, Breezy... As much as I enjoy wine, I've never believed that there was a clearcut 'right' or 'wrong' wine. I rarely drink wine any more. I used to drink more wine, but I've now gone back to beer and spirits. I will occasionally enjoy a celebratory glass (or bottle) of sparkling wine or champagne.

I just used the wine example because it supported the notion that, unless someone knows your tastes very well, it's difficult to take a recommendation and KNOW you're going to like it, be it wine or food or (as you said) professional or amateur.

(edited to add) Oh... and you can just call me Z.  That's fine.


----------



## mandoman

*Great response!!*

 I'm certainly glad I took time to meet you great folks!! This has been a very inspiring quest. I've learned a lot and enjoyed some great suggestions from some very talented people. I tried some combos, and had great success. I'm looking forward to my next project. Thanks.
                                                                                   Terry


----------

